# amazing video



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

Here  is a true miracle of the internet. To be able to see this from your  home when, otherwise, you would have never known it happened. One of the  most amazing videos ever.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow!!  That was incredible!! :clap:


----------



## Josiah (Feb 17, 2015)

The Chinese do this sort of thing so incredibly well.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazing.  *STUPENDOUS*  Epic proportions.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

Bump


----------

